# Floral collection



## Jess55 (Jul 16, 2019)

I?m happy homeroom there is a level that uses floral things, where do you find these items?  Is it in the flower trade?  If so, which ones?  Please help


----------



## Ras (Jul 17, 2019)

You have to grow flowers and trade for the furniture. According to another forum, you don't have to match the flower type, so you can trade for all the same type of easier fences and they'll get you a passing score. I'm stuck on this level and don't really grow flowers, so I can't help much more.


----------



## Ossiran (Jul 17, 2019)

I can confirm that any variation of the collection works and you don't have to match the color. You'll still get "Flawless!"


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 18, 2019)

Ossiran said:


> I can confirm that any variation of the collection works and you don't have to match the color. You'll still get "Flawless!"



This is good to know. I just started planting all the common seeds in bulk to get one of each furniture piece/item from each category. I suck at cross breeding so I won't fuss with that.


----------



## joelmm (Jul 23, 2019)

I like that they have created this level as I have decided to finish with the floral collection.


----------



## Ras (Jul 24, 2019)

I finished both floral levels. Not as bad as I thought. For the second, make sure to have a topiary, which is easy to get.


----------

